# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  MakerBot Expands Distribution Channel

## Riskerbus

It appears as if Makerbot is getting ready for some growth.  Today they announced a partnership with Ingrim Micro, a wholesale distributer in the US.  In doing so Makerbot will not reach many more resellers/distributers.  Currently the makerbot products are only sold in the Makerbot NYC store as well as online at their site, and in some Microsoft stores.  This will expand things much further.  

more info:
http://www.3ders.org//articles/20131...ram-micro.html

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

I'm so glad to hear that they're finally branching out!

----------


## augusta3d

Thats good because when you order some filament and it takes six weeks to ship it you know theres a problem... They definitely need the help.

----------


## McNabb5

> Thats good because when you order some filament and it takes six weeks to ship it you know theres a problem... They definitely need the help.


I agree.  This should certainly speed up filament orders.  I can now start buying my filament from them hopefully!

----------


## augusta3d

Yeah I had to stop buying from them and tried a few places, I mostly order from Inventables now. $39 per roll, cheap shipping and they mail it out same day.  That's kept me happy, as long as they continue to be speedy Ill keep buying from them.

That being said I ordered a roll of the new support material from makerbot and just this morning I order a roll of glow n the dark abs. $90 a kilo *OUCH*  Let's hope for good results and few failed prints  :Wink:

----------


## Solidabble

I had the same problem.  Order were taking literally 3-4 times as long as it should have been taking.  Hopefully the new distribution will help the processing and delivery of filament.

----------

